# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Atatürk'ün Çocukluk Anısı: Arkadaş Dediğin Böyle Olur

## Serdar102

ATATÜRK'ÜN ÇOCUKLUK ANISI: ARKADAŞ DEDİĞİN BÖYLE OLUR 
Bazı günler Mustafa Makbuleyi bakla tarlasında yalnız bırakıp çevrede gezmeye çıkıyordu. Bir gün Mustafa gezerken bir kaval sesi duydu. Bu kavalı kimin çaldığını merak edip kaval sesinin geldiği tarafa doğru yürüdü. Biraz gidince baktı ilerdeki bir ağacın altında on yaşlarında bir çoban kaval çalıyor, etrafında da koyunlar otluyordu. Mustafa bu çocuğun kavalıyla yarattığı sihirli dünyasını bozmak istemedi.  Varsın çalsın garip  diye düşündü.  Ben de o kaval çalmayı bırakıncaya kadar burada oturur, beklerim.  
Aradan yarım saat geçti. Çocuk, türküler, oyun havaları çaldıktan sonra kavalını ağaca yasladı ve azık torbasını açıp yanında getirdiği yiyecekleri yemeye başladı. Mustafa oturduğu yerden kalktı, çocuğun yanına doğru yürümeye başladı. Karşıdan birisinin gelmekte olduğunu otların hışırtısından duyan çocuk başını kaldırdı. Geleni tanımıyordu.  Acaba kim ki?  diye düşündü. Mustafa çocuğun yanına gelince gülümseyerek:  Merhaba arkadaş, afiyet olsun  dedi.  Benim adım Mustafa. İzin verirsen yanına oturmak istiyorum.  
Çoban çocuk:  Tabii gel gel, buyur şöyle  dedi.  Hem bak acıktıysan hiç çekinme ye bir şeyler karnını doyur. Yemezsen, darılırım.  

Mustafa çocuğun yanına oturdu. Sessizce ikisi birlikte yemeklerini yediler. Daha sonra Mustafa:  Arkadaş, çok güzel kaval çalıyorsun. Kendi kendine mi öğrendin yoksa bir öğreten mi oldu?  diye sordu. 
Çoban çocuk:  Köylük yerde böyle eften püften işleri öğreten olmaz  dedi.  Benim dedem de çoban, babam da çoban, eh, ben de çoban. Beş yaşına bastığımda babam, haydi bakalım Ali, al güt şu koyunları, deyip on tane koyun verdi bana. O günden bu yana çoban olup çıktık işte. Dedemi, babamı kaval çalarken dinledimdi. Bir gün canım sıkıldı, bu kavalı yaptım. Öyle böyle derken öğrendim çalmasını. Güzel çaldığımı az önce sen dediydin. Sağ olasın. 
 Peki arkadaş, çoban olarak yaşamını sürdüreceğini söylüyorsun. Tabiatla iç içesin, koyunlarını güdüyorsun, dilediğince kavalını çalıyorsun. İşine pek karışan olmaz. Özgürsün, belki mutlusun da. Fakat senden öncekilerden gördüğün, onların yaşadığı yaşam tarzının dışına çıkarak, dışarıya taşarak, daha aktif bir hayat yaşamayı arzulamaz mısın? Kendine bir hedef seçersin ve hedefine varmak için yeterli bilgiyi öğrenmeye okula gidersin. Bu ön bilgiyi öğrendikçe, öğrendiklerinin ışığında fikirlerini geliştirirsin. Eğer isterse kişi vatanına, milletine faydalı olabilecek pek çok iş başarır.  
 Ne yalan söyleyeyim, söylediklerinin bazı yerlerini tam olarak anlayamadıysam da çoğunu anladım. İyi güzel diyorsun da bizim köyde okul yok ki. Şehirdeki okula gitmeye kalksam, hiç tanıdığımız yok orada, kalacak yerim yok. Zaten babamlar bırakmazlar gideyim. Belki onlar da isterler Ali amir-memur olsun ama şu gördüğün koyunların başına bir çoban lazım. Herkes amir-memur olsa, çobanlığı kim yapacak? Boş ver beni be, düşünme beni be, bırak ben çoban kalayım. Sen asıl kendinden haber ver, buralarda kimlere misafir geldin ki? Hem senin geldiğin şehir büyük mü? Sizin okulda çok çocuk var mı okula giden?  

 Bak arkadaş, hayatta insanın eline birtakım fırsatlar geçer. Önemli olan ele geçen bu fırsatları en iyi şekilde değerlendirebilmektir. Bunun için de gayret gereklidir. Eğer biz seçtiğimiz hedefe ulaşmak için yeterli gayreti göstermezsek, zaman içinde, hedefimize gittikçe yaklaştığımızı değil, bilakis hedefimizden giderek uzaklaştığımızı fark ederiz. Kimsenin kimseye zorla meslek seçtirmesine taraftar değilim. Severek yapılmayan bir iş, bir uğraş, kişiye hayatı anlamsız kılar. Böyle biri de, eğer çıkış yolu bulamazsa yani hayatını anlamsızlıktan kurtaramazsa vatanına, milletine gerektiği şekilde faydalı olamaz. Şimdi arkadaş, sen şehirdeki okula gitmeye kalksan orada yatılı bir okula girerdin ve kalacak yer diye bir sorunun olmazdı. Az önceki sözlerinden bunun için birtakım engeller çıkabileceğinden çekindiğini anladım. Ayrıca da, senin buradaki yaşantından pek şikayetçi olmadığını fark ettim. Fakat okuma-yazma isteği ile yanıp tutuştuğun belli. Benim okuduğum okulda okuyan çocukları merak etmen bunu gösteriyor. Ben, annem ve kız kardeşimle birlikte Selanikten dayım Hüseyin Ağanın yanına geldik. Kız kardeşimle birlikte dayımın bakla tarlasında bekçilik yapıyoruz. Fırsat buldukça çevrede gezintiye çıkıyorum. İşte böyle bir gezinti anında seni gördüm, yanına geldim, oturduk, konuşuyoruz. İki ay kadar dayımın çiftliğinde kalacağız. Yani iki ay seninle bir arada olabiliriz demek istiyorum. Arkadaş, eğer istersen sana okuma-yazma öğretmek istiyorum. Biz buradan giderken sen okuma-yazma öğrenmiş olursun ve sana bırakacağım ders kitaplarını okuyup iyice öğrenirsin. Bu arada boş durmayıp arkadaşlarına da okuma-yazma öğretmek için çaba sarf edersin. Yakın bir gelecekte sizin köyün öğretmeni olursun. Ne dersin arkadaş, ister misin okuma-yazma öğrenmek?  
 Tabii ki, isterim istemesine de, becerebilir miyim dersin okuma-yazma öğrenmeyi?  
 Becerirsin, becerirsin. Sen istedikten, biraz da gayret gösterdikten sonra başarılı olmaman için hiçbir neden göremiyorum. 
Mustafa daha sonra konuşmasının bir bölümünde Selanikte Şemsi Efendinin İlkokulunda okuduğunu fakat babası Ali Rıza Efendinin ölümü üzerine, annesi ve kız kardeşiyle dayısının yanına geldiklerini anlattı. İlkokulu bitirdikten sonraki amacının Askeri Rüşdiyenin imtihanlarını kazanarak oraya girmek, Rüşdiyeyi bitirdikten sonra yüksek öğrenimine devam ederek sonunda subay olmak olduğunu belirtti. Mustafa ile Ali bir süre daha konuşmalarına devam ettiler ve yarın aynı yerde buluşmak üzere birbirlerinden ayrıldılar. 

Mustafa fırsat buldukça Çoban Ali ile bir araya geldi; ona okuma-yazma öğretebilmek için çırpınıp durdu. Mustafanın bu iyi niyetli çabaları boşa gitmedi. Bir süre sonra Ali, okuma-yazma öğrenmeye muvaffak oldu. Aradan birkaç hafta geçtikten sonra Mustafa:  Arkadaş, annem beni Selanike teyzemin yanına gönderiyor. Yarın gidiyorum. Selanikte okumaya devam edeceğim. İşte ders kitaplarımı getirdim. İlk tanıştığımız günkü konuştuklarımızı unutmadın sanırım. Bu kitapları iyice oku, öğren. Fakat öğrendiklerin sende kalmasın. Öğrendiklerini arkadaşlarına da öğret, onlara da okuma-yazma öğret. Bir ülkede cahiller ne kadar çoksa, o ülke, o kadar geri kalmış demektir. Ülkemizin medeni milletler seviyesine erişebilmesi, her ferdin, üzerine düşen görevi yapmasıyla gerçekleşir. Sadece ben okuma-yazma biliyorum, ben bilgiliyim demekle olmaz. Başkalarına da okuma-yazma öğretmedikçe, eğitmedikçe, bilgilendirmedikçe görevin tamamlanmış sayılmaz, yarım kalır. Bunu sakın aklından çıkarma. En güzel günler senin olsun arkadaş, hoşça kal.  dedi ve elini uzattı. 

Çoban Ali, kendisine uzatılan dost eli sevgiyle sıktıktan sonra:  Seni subay olmuş yürürken görür gibi oluyorum, Mustafa. İnşallah vatana, millete yararlı olursun. Mustafa adını hiç unutmayacağım, sen de, Çoban Ali adını unutma. Subay olunca fırsat bulursan gel gör beni, ben hep buralardayım, olur mu Mustafa?  derken göz pınarlarından akan yaşları silmek gereğini duymuyordu. 

SON

Serdar Yıldırım

ATATÜRK'ÜN LİDERLİK SIRLARI
Tutku Yayınevi
7. Basım Haziran 2011
Sayfa 40 - 53


YAŞAMA YÖN VERENLER 
Atatürk'ün Çocukluk Anıları
Ata Yayıncılık - Ankara 2012
Sayfa 15 - 36

----------

